# Hello :)



## fur.is.forever (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello, I'm Danielle, I'm from Australia
Current proud owner of two 15 month old girl mice, Alaska, and Delilah.
I also hold a special place in my heart for my boys, Fuzzy (May 2009 - 21 September 2010), and Buddy (May 2009 - 24 October 2011).


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------

